

OpenSUSE Linux 12.3 has been released - Tsiolkovsky
http://news.opensuse.org/2013/03/13/opensuse-12-3-free-open-and-awesome/

======
rmk2
I am very pleased to see this released, as some good improvements have been
made.

Note, however, that there have been some last-minute troubles with
NetworkManager and ifup, and I am not sure they have been 100% fixed[1]. Heise
pointed out that they had the same problem with the release version[2]. If any
problem should arise, YaST should be able to switch between using ifup and
NetworkManager.

Other than that: try Tumbleweed, the sort-of-rolling-release based on the
current major version[3]. It is about to be rebased to 12.3 and will receive
updates more quickly than the mainline. And it is curated and steered by Greg
KH!

[1]: <https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=798348>

[2]: [http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Die-Neuerungen-in-
Opensuse-...](http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Die-Neuerungen-in-
Opensuse-12-3-1821658.html) (german)

[3]: <https://en.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed>

------
vondur
I watched the video they had linked for an intro to the KDE desktop. I must
say, KDE has become pretty slick now, and OpenSUSE does a good job with their
KDE desktop.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqHppnzlXN4>

~~~
mixmastamyk
Sorry to be so negative, but uggh... So much work has gone into KDE over the
years and it still reminds me of 90's IT-guy art. From the rainbow colored
icons to the cluttered layouts to the mixed light and dark themes.

~~~
vondur
I was actually more excited about the functionality of Dolphin, than the
default theme, which is a bit dated. I have seen some people do some nice
themes for KDE. Better defaults are needed, I agree.

------
mikevm
Dear lord, the fonts (and font rendering) on Linux (both KDE and Gnome) are
just horrendous. How do people put up with this crap?

~~~
jfebrer
As a Debian user that was something that I wasn't satisfied, and which Ubuntu
did much better than anyone else, finally I found this link and I could match
Ubuntu font rendering.

<http://bit.ly/reTb4m>

For me the real trick was:

echo "Xft.lcdfilter: lcddefault" > ~/.Xresources

~~~
mikevm
I'm using Kubuntu, do I need to install the "freetype-freeworld" package?

~~~
jfebrer
No, you just need to execute this on a terminal:

echo "Xft.lcdfilter: lcddefault" > ~/.Xresources

And check the output of:

xrdb -query | grep Xft

------
bluedino
I've always had a little bit of a soft spot for SuSE, and I had my fingers
crossed that when they were acquired by Novell, it would become more popular
in the business world.

I think two main things are holding it back from becoming one of the 'main'
distributions. The first is YaST, which is just strange in the land of yum and
apt. The second is just the sheer amount of support distros like Ubuntu have.
There's not as many resources out there, even though the last time I checked
OpenSUSE had a strong, but small community.

~~~
prg318
YaST is not comparable to yum or apt. YaST serves as a general OS
configuration tool, sort of like "Control Panel" in MS Windows. While YaST can
be used to install packages, packages can be retrieved from the command-line
using "zypper" which functions similarly to apt-get and yum:
<http://en.opensuse.org/Portal:Zypper>

I'm not really sure what you are referring to with "support". If you are
referring to the sheer size of the community, Ubuntu does has a larger
community and also benefits from the fact that most Debian-related/Ubuntu-
derivative related docs/advice apply to Ubuntu as well. It looks like openSUSE
has a fairly active community forum: <http://forums.opensuse.org/english/>

------
trotsky
_experimental ARM 64bit images_

In case anyone else was interested, this doesn't mean arm8 is sampling
anywhere as far as i can tell, the people doing the work seem to be using a
software virtual machine.

[http://www.arm.com/products/tools/models/fast-
models/foundat...](http://www.arm.com/products/tools/models/fast-
models/foundation-model.php)

~~~
diakritikal
Greg KH gave a talk at Linaro Connect recently in which he mentions being
contacted by somone who accidentally let slip they were in posession of very
new silicon, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiED1K98lnw>

------
frozenport
Sometimes I feel that their efforts are misdirected by supporting multiple
desktop environments.

~~~
AlexanderDhoore
It's amazing though, isn't it? KDE, Gnome, XFCE, awesome, Enlightenment...
That's a lot of DEs!

------
rcb
OpenSUSE is an excellent distro. Congrats to the team on another solid
release!

------
roschdal
Is it possible to install OpenSUSE 12.3 on my Win8 secure boot Asus Zenbook?

~~~
kintamanimatt
The fact people have to ask this because of "secure boot" is, in my opinion,
some incredibly sad shit. Locking down hardware, or erecting barriers, bothers
me a lot.

